# Finally found a nude polish that I like!



## kayjay (May 15, 2011)

This is Zoya Gretchen! I absolutely love this shade. I'm not much for neutrals, but I really like this one. The pink tints aren't as dominant as they are with other tones.





More pics are here. What's your favorite nude polish?


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 15, 2011)

Oh I like that! I never thought of doing a nude color. I just did a pale yellow tonight and I HATE it but am too lazy to repaint. My favorite lately is white... but I think I'll branch out to nude now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## llehsal (May 16, 2011)

oooh....nice....I don't wear nudes at all, they absolutely bore me when I see so many other vibrant colours on the counter.  I really should try one out.


----------



## kayjay (May 16, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh I like that! I never thought of doing a nude color. I just did a pale yellow tonight and I HATE it but am too lazy to repaint. My favorite lately is white... but I think I'll branch out to nude now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the inspiration!


Thanks! Let me know which one you end up trying.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

oooh....nice....I don't wear nudes at all, they absolutely bore me when I see so many other vibrant colours on the counter.  I really should try one out.

I'm not a neutral girl at all either...but I really wanted to try one. I took a chance with this color and I love it. It didn't look nearly as plain jane as I thought it would. You should try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

I can't find a good nuetral for me. The ones I try end up being too peachy, and I hate that with my skintone. I'm too fair.


----------



## kayjay (May 16, 2011)

Hmmm...how do you feel about these?


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

I really like the first one. I wonder if I could make it matte with a mattifying top coat.


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2011)

I love the Gretchen color! I've stayed away from nudes myself because they just don't look right on me but this shade looks like it might work. It's beautiful!


----------



## vixie13 (May 17, 2011)

I love nudes! These are some great Zoya options.


----------



## kayjay (May 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the first one. I wonder if I could make it matte with a mattifying top coat.



I'm sure you could. I've heard that Barielle's Matte-inee and Essie's Matte About you work really well.


----------



## bowbandit (May 17, 2011)

I actually ordered an ELF matte top coat yesterday, so we will see how that one works out!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

Before I bought a nude polish I mixed my mineral makeup with clear and wore that.  Kind of a test the color out thing.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 17, 2011)

The Gretchen color is gorgeous! Especially if matched with the same* color lip tint*.


----------



## kayjay (May 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually ordered an ELF matte top coat yesterday, so we will see how that one works out!



Awesome! Please come back and let me know how you like the top coat.


----------



## Rachael Love (May 18, 2011)

this is soo cute.. i will like to try something similar


----------



## kayjay (May 18, 2011)

Go for it Rachael Love!


----------



## bowbandit (May 18, 2011)

thats actually a really good idea. i wonder if my powder would work.. probably not. it would just be cloudy haha



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before I bought a nude polish I mixed my mineral makeup with clear and wore that.  Kind of a test the color out thing.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

It has to be mineral : /


----------



## KitaRei (May 29, 2011)

I love OPI's Tickle My France-y.  A great mauve-y nude!







OPI Tickle My France-y Swatch, a photo by KitaRei on Flickr.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 29, 2011)

More beige-y, but ChG Camisole &amp; Lippmann Satin Doll.


----------



## kayjay (May 30, 2011)

I have CG Camisole...but have yet to try it. I need to see how it sizes up to Zoya Gretchen.
 



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More beige-y, but ChG Camisole &amp; Lippmann Satin Doll.


----------



## Dot and Lil (May 30, 2011)

I really like that Zoya Gretchen! Have been searching for something similar, I'll have to check it out! Of course it's so dependant on each person's skin tone, too, so I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## kayjay (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Dot and Lil! I ended up choosing Gretchen based on googling swatches and looking at complexions close to mine.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 31, 2011)

> I have CG Camisole...but have yet to try it. I need to see how it sizes up to Zoya Gretchen.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 It's got a bit of pinky frostiness, but it's not nearly as mauvey as Tickle My France-y. Satin Doll is probably closer to Gretchen and (seems!) to have a bit more grey to it, though.


----------



## angels41105 (May 31, 2011)

I don't do neutrals very often, I agree a good one is hard to find. For me the light peach ones are good. Like OPI's melon of troy. That's actually one of my very favs. I've never tried a Zoya color, but this one looks like a nice one.

OPI's designer series DESIRE is also another great color. It's holographic and a tannish shade. Looks like a good interview color indoors and its impressively sparkly and light catching under the sun.


----------



## kayjay (May 31, 2011)

OPI DS Desire looks really good!!! Very pretty on you. I may have to search this one out. You definitely need to try Zoya out...they always have really great promos. I started using the brand about 3 months ago and now I own around 20 of their colors...love everything about it!



> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't do neutrals very often, I agree a good one is hard to find. For me the light peach ones are good. Like OPI's melon of troy. That's actually one of my very favs. I've never tried a Zoya color, but this one looks like a nice one.
> 
> OPI's designer series DESIRE is also another great color. It's holographic and a tannish shade. Looks like a good interview color indoors and its impressively sparkly and light catching under the sun.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

I love nude polish on other people, but I feel like it looks weird on me.  Maybe because I'm used to seeing crazy colors on my nails?  I'll have to try it again!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

I just tried a new Sinful Colors polish. It's a light blue-pink color called "Star Fish", but it looks more neutral on my skin tone. I really like it, especially since I can't pull off beige neutrals very well. (It's the one on the top finger)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow those look even prettier on


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

I know right! I'm obsessed haha


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

I want the holographic one!!! It looks gorgeous. I've never tried any holos on myself though.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

I actually think I have almost exact polishes of the teal and purple from Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

That might be a better picture. The nude-ish one is on my pinky. The "teal", bonnie, is actually like a minty green. It's my fav so far.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm seriously in love with all those colors!  They look kind of fruity too, I want to eat them :X hahaha


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

I keep wanting to lick my fingers because I'm craving ice cream. XD


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol that's hilarious


----------



## kayjay (Jun 13, 2011)

bowbandit...Those look great on you. Are those the dupes for the OPI POTC collection?


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you! They are. I have a full listing of each dupe and color on my blog. I also bought three of the other colors in the collection today, so im excited to see how they hold up.



> Originally Posted by *kayjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bowbandit...Those look great on you. Are those the dupes for the OPI POTC collection?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2011)

The Sinful Colors are pretty - the OPI knock off for Pirates collection - but they're not an exact dupe for the OPI. It looks to me that the Sinful Colors are brighter versus the OPI which are more muted. I don't have the Sinful Colors ones - yet - since no one has them in my area - yet. I'll have to check around other Rite Aids and Walgreens to see if anyone else has it.


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree. They are a bit brighter. For $2 I can put up with a shade's difference though lol. But I actually like them better. Some of the more muted tones dont work well on my fingers.


----------



## kayjay (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree Zadidoll...the SC colors aren't as muted as OPI's, but very similar nevertheless.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Zoya Gretchen! I absolutely love this shade. I'm not much for neutrals, but I really like this one. The pink tints aren't as dominant as they are with other tones.
> 
> ...


The first word which comes to my mind is PERFECT.


----------



## kayjay (Jun 17, 2011)

awww...thanks makeupcritic!


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww...thanks makeupcritic!


 This colour really suits you


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't do neutrals very often, I agree a good one is hard to find. For me the light peach ones are good. Like OPI's melon of troy. That's actually one of my very favs. I've never tried a Zoya color, but this one looks like a nice one.
> 
> OPI's designer series DESIRE is also another great color. It's holographic and a tannish shade. Looks like a good interview color indoors and its impressively sparkly and light catching under the sun.


I have this one! I love it. Since Im tan it matches my skin sorta when i wear it.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LucyLuvsHolos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The colour is nice




Unfortunately, I suppose it doesn't matches my pale skin


----------

